# Roux method



## Tomarse (Apr 6, 2007)

Yoyo, first post :], im an english cuber, im rubbish, i can solve in a minute average, and i've been doing it for about 3 weeks, i can't be arsed to learn 119 algorythms of the fridrich method so i was thinking about roux method.
I went on Mr Roux's website, and well, it didnt help me at all, so if anyone could expand on it and let me know with vids and EASY explanations, would be so much appreciated  thanks lads and ladies, take it E TO THE Z

Tom.


----------



## dChan (Apr 6, 2007)

lol, you sound like a funny guy. Welcome to the forums ,man. 

Well, the Roux method should be pretty easy to learn. Although I don't know where else to find an explanation of it. For now I would say at least go to solvethecube.co.uk

Click Tutorials then "Getting Faster" This will at least get you to sub 60 and an average in the low 50s.

Welcome again, to the forum!


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 6, 2007)

waheyyy! a reply lolzzz, yeah man thanks for the welcome, i'll check those sites out, i do get sub minute occasionally, my method its a mixture of layer by layer and some other crap, who knows!  any more suggestions would be awesome!


----------



## dChan (Apr 6, 2007)

I love talking to UK'ers. You guys are fun, lol.

Currently I use my own system which requires 52 algorithms(currently I know 37 of those) and I starting to break my 30 sec average. So you would not need to learn full Fridrich, just some of it. The Getting Faster Tutorial is ssomething I highly recommend. Plus try to learn to not have to repeat algorithms, it really saves time. For example, learn all the edge perms at least and also the corner perms.


----------



## Erik (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey, I'll try to make a small tutorial on how I solve with roux (I'm a fridrich solver) and do slow etc. maybe you like it, now I'll go to bed it is screaming for me to come in and take a nice long nap


----------



## dChan (Apr 7, 2007)

lol, Yeah, no one else has really made a tutorial on how to solve with Rox. I know how it works but I don't want to learn the 28 algs since I'm doing it my own way.


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 7, 2007)

Missons, thanks for that link i was ****ing about with stupid algorythms
i use some stupid method anyway  crazy bastard i am! i wanna learn full fridich but i just cannot be arsed, sorry for my cursing, i type as im speakin hahahahaha  ez how did you learn fridrich if you use fridrich


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 7, 2007)

Cheers erik! roux looks fat !


----------



## dChan (Apr 7, 2007)

Holy crap, I have almost no idea what you just said man. Your english typing accent is too think, lol. I've never had that problem before. 

Your a funny dude.


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 7, 2007)

well, put it bluntly, im a lazy bastard, and can't be bothered to learn anything too difficult, i read the getting faster thing, i still dont understand his way of doing f2l ?_? buti got the pll and oll, understand that, so i've just gotta work on F2L, any cubes you can recommend for speedcubing, i've got a hungarian one at the moment, and its well, the centre pieces have been removed too much ahhahaha, yeah, but the Roux method looks my best option, doesn't look too hard ;]


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 7, 2007)

Roux and Petrus are methods that allow you to get really fast with about 30 algs.

Full Fridrich (41+57+21=119 for F2L, OLL, PLL) is a method that allows you to get extremely fast.

There are also methods that are a mixture between a beginners method and Full Fridrich. I use a method that is called keyhole + 4 look and it requires only 2+3+7+2+4=18 for F2L, Edge-OLL, Corner-OLL, Corner-PLL, Edge-PLL.

There are many topics about all of these methods on this forum, so just look a little for them. I know you are lazy, but if you want to get faster you will have to do something


----------



## Erik (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey,
I consider myself to be a lazy cuber too (not having learned 2 simple OLL's yet etc.) but it is realy worth the effort. Roux method is one of the best, if not THE best mix between few algs and high speed. Only I'm not sure if anyone else besides Gilles Roux himself and Thom Barlow is very fast with Roux method. As for Gilles' site: (http://grrroux.free.fr/method/Intro.html) I think his tutorial is pretty nice altough I don't quite understand his formula's table. For other algo's for making all those corners: http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/ and then to tutorials-> fridrich -> CLL. I'm learning these but not for Roux, anyway don't think about learning all these algo's yet. You should be fine with 7 algorithms to orient the corners and 2 to permutate them. 
Good luck and happy cubing,
Erik

note: I'm a roux noob actualy


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 7, 2007)

ahhhhh ok, well i dont like his table either like all the A1 shizzle, really didnt help me  :lol:


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 7 2007, 08:40 AM
> * Roux and Petrus are methods that allow you to get really fast with about 30 algs.
> 
> Full Fridrich (41+57+21=119 for F2L, OLL, PLL) is a method that allows you to get extremely fast.
> ...


 Heyyy i like the sound of that, could you go more in depth with that, im still a bit of a noob, i want the outcome without the effort


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 7, 2007)

Come on, put in a little effort yourself. If you don't want to, you can hire someone (me) to teach you everything you want to 

Layer-by-layer: http://www.deepcube.net/beginner.html
Keyhole: http://www.deepcube.net/intermediate.html


----------



## Arakron (Apr 7, 2007)

Is anyone else rather annoyed by this thread? I'm rather new here myself, but in -my- opinion this forum is here for people to get help and share ideas, not for people to come cruising in with their cursing and excuses of laziness and expect to get a free ride to a sub-30 avg. Of course it won't be that easy no matter how much you're babied, but seriously, Tom, get over yourself and -at least- do a forum search before you reply again. Please.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arakron_@Apr 7 2007, 01:03 PM
> * Is anyone else rather annoyed by this thread? *


 I am. He wanted help with Roux, but some stubborn fools just talk about Fridrich and its variations and tell him to learn them.


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 7, 2007)

Lol yeah, interesting, how about, you add me on msn and tell me what i need to know  [email protected], any help gratefully appreciated


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah, fridrich is too hard for me =P too many aalgs, so roux would be better


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Arakron_@Apr 7 2007, 01:03 PM
> * Is anyone else rather annoyed by this thread? I'm rather new here myself, but in -my- opinion this forum is here for people to get help and share ideas, not for people to come cruising in with their cursing and excuses of laziness and expect to get a free ride to a sub-30 avg. Of course it won't be that easy no matter how much you're babied, but seriously, Tom, get over yourself and -at least- do a forum search before you reply again. Please. *


 Man, i just type as i speak, my cursing isn't intended at anyone, so sorry if you're offended, i was joking about laziness, i'm not a lazy person, but its kinda difficult for me to remember things like that, so i'm looking for an easier option


----------



## Arakron (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tomarse+Apr 7 2007, 06:57 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Tomarse @ Apr 7 2007, 06:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Arakron_@Apr 7 2007, 01:03 PM
> * Is anyone else rather annoyed by this thread? I'm rather new here myself, but in -my- opinion this forum is here for people to get help and share ideas, not for people to come cruising in with their cursing and excuses of laziness and expect to get a free ride to a sub-30 avg. Of course it won't be that easy no matter how much you're babied, but seriously, Tom, get over yourself and -at least- do a forum search before you reply again. Please. *


Man, i just type as i speak, my cursing isn't intended at anyone, so sorry if you're offended, i was joking about laziness, i'm not a lazy person, but its kinda difficult for me to remember things like that, so i'm looking for an easier option [/b][/quote]
I have no problem with lazy people, I fall into that category myself. I just found myself extremely irritated by your attitude of "I half-assed this and didn't get it, now drop everything and explain it to me." It's possible I'm taking the wrong attitude from your posts, and if so I apologize.

Back to the topic at hand, Roux is an intuitive method, so it's not a cut-and-dry "do this alg, then this one." If you can do LBL I'm sure you have enough knowledge to do 2 1x2x3 blocks (maybe not fast, but you'll figure it out if you give it some time), and from there it's more alg-based. 

BTW, I don't think you say lollzzzzz in real life. If you do.. well, God help you.


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 7, 2007)

Well i can solve the blocks, and corners, its just now the middles, erik is helping me :]


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 7, 2007)

Ahh its too hard i give up =/


----------



## zuko (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tomarse_@Apr 7 2007, 09:47 PM
> * Ahh its too hard i give up =/ *


 im just as new to cubing as you, and you seem to have problems with learning any advanced method ( just like me), but this is the one im using/currntly learning. it's the petrus method someone else talked about ealier i suggest you try it out if your having trouble with roux.

http://lar5.com/cube/


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome all! It's nice to have so many new cubers these days. However...there are a few things in my mind that I kept on thinking about. Sorry if you find it offensive  But don't worry, I'm not trying to offend anyone. 

The thing is that, you can't expect to be able to understand every aspects of cubing all in just a couple of weeks. I wrote this in another thread I think, but the thing is that you new guys are going way too fast. I know the new generations are going to learn and improve faster than the how the older generations used to learn. The community grew much larger in the past few years, and lots of informations and networks are created to help aid people. Even that, you can't possibly expect to teach a baby the general theory of relativity, while the baby can only recall the letters of the alphabet. However, it is good to look ahead and see what you'll do next...but that doesn't mean you have to do it right now.

Just let time fly by, be patient. Sure, cubing is something that we can all master, but at different rates. At first, it really is overwhelming to look at the advance method, with seemingly endless pages of algorithms to "memorize". But it's not like you have a deadline for memorizing them. It might take a week, a month, a year, or more! But that doesn't matter, because as long as you're familiar with the algorithms, who cares how long it takes to get there?

Learning algorithms isn't just like memorizing facts. It is more like playing a musical song on an instrument. You need to practice, and familiarize yourself to it. You can memorize the letter part of the algorithms, but not know how to execute it. How you execute the algorithm might be totally different from another cuber, but that doesn't mean that you're wrong. It's what's comfortable for you that matters. 

If you're stuck on something, try thinking about the answer first, before asking it--perhaps it's even already answered somewhere! And if you want to find the best algorithms, just search on the internet! Because we can't all list the sites (then again, I think i saw a thread that had the links?). Because when we suggest a site, you might be hypnotized into thinking that this has the be the holy site, that is the one that other good cubers learned from...so you must force yourself into that site. The key is that find as many sites as possible, with as many different algorithms. There'll be the perfect one that fits you.

God...I was rude -_-" sorry

Harris


----------



## Erik (Apr 8, 2007)

Gosh Harris, I totaly agree with you, I like comparing cubing to playing an instrument. It also goes for other facts like not cubing too fast (well maybe not for you) or your times get screwed look ahead and play the instrument smoothly is a much better concert!


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah man, i totally understand it will take time, i'm just trying to find the easiest way of getting sub minute times, i tried petrus too, don't understand that either =/


----------



## pjk (Apr 8, 2007)

If you want to learn a method, do some research on it, and if you need further help, ask. Really, the only person that will take your times down is yourself, from learning and practice. Good luck.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2007)

Is it a coincidence that this topic and this comic (http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20070407) were created with only 1 day in between? 

No offense tomarse, you changed your way of talking/thinking for the better.


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 10, 2007)

Hahah ok mate, i'll try be a bit more polite and curtious ! =D


----------



## csfield (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice points Harris. Also in line with the comparison with learning an instrument, it's going to take a lot of practice to get fast no matter which method you use. If you don't enjoy the learning and practicing, it's not going to be worth it. Enjoy the journey, and it won't matter how long it takes to get there.


----------



## Richard (Apr 30, 2007)

If anyone still needs help with roux method i'm willing to help out. You can either just continue to ask your questions here or catch me on msn sometime.


----------

